# ebay carbon frames



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is one

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260361473908&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

I think who makes these frames makes the pedalforce frame because they'r very similar and are selling very cheap.

As anyone bought one of these frames? How much do they weight for real?


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a Pedalforce to me so assumedly it is the same frame.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm curious whether anyone who bought and rides a Pedal Force frame has spent any time on any other mainstream carbon fiber hardtail frames. From my brief exposure to the carbon Rocky Vertex 50/70 and Vertex Team frames it was very apparent that the carbon fabric and layup makes a huge difference in ride quality. All carbon is not created equal.

I'd be curious about some ride quality feedback between all those Pedal Force builds and other carbon hardtails (or other titanium, steel and aluminium hardtails).


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

I'm not an expert on hardtails, but I found PF is better for my back than few others I tried. I tried Kona Kula Supreeme (Scandium) and Scott Scale 10. Both are quite stiff but also less forgiving on the bumps. 
PF seems provide good vertical compliance while still showing no side flex when pushing hard into corners.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

I bought one, haven't ridden it outside yet, I was able to put a SRAM Rival 180mm crank on it with just enough clearance with 34 and 40 tooth rings. The frame looks great and is under 3#'s. It is a fabulous looking frame. The forward left cable stop thing was mounted backwards. I hope I don't die riding it LOL.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Well seems like pedalforce frames are ok. I hope the frames selling arround ebay that look like pedalforce are really the same frame and not an imitation. This is my initial point for the topic. If anyone as bought one of these carbon frames 'floating' on ebay, if they'r good and light.

I am sure there is a cheaper way to get a decent and light carbon fibre MTB frame, as they'r all made in asia, if we can discover the main OEM carbon frame manufacturer we'll be closer to the main WW objectives save weight and money.


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

My father bought one and built it up as a SS with an eccentric rear hub. Nice looking bike, frame under 3 pounds. I haven't checked out the numbers, but the head tube angle pools a little steep (not a problem for him as his is a 96er). It seems as though he had trouble finding a headset for it as well. Here is a shot of the bike: https://x12.xanga.com/25ff3116d3132232839066/b183691612.jpg


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

mtbyker said:


> My father bought one and built it up as a SS with an eccentric rear hub. Nice looking bike, frame under 3 pounds. I haven't checked out the numbers, but the head tube angle pools a little steep (not a problem for him as his is a 96er). It seems as though he had trouble finding a headset for it as well. Here is a shot of the bike: https://x12.xanga.com/25ff3116d3132232839066/b183691612.jpg


The frame looks ok. How much did he pay for it? Is it holding up well?


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

sergio_pt said:


> The frame looks ok. How much did he pay for it? Is it holding up well?


 He paid less than $300. for it, and it came with a flimsy carbon bottle cage that I would never dare to use! He's only had it together for a month or so, and only about a half dozen rides. He says it is similiar to his Scott LTD, so he thought it would be a good training bike.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Has anyone not liked their Pedal Force Frame because of the very short top tubes?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

In the 19" size the HTT looks about 5-10mm shorter than a Rocky hardtail (which is short compared to some other bikes already) and in the 21" size it's on the way to 25mm shorter than other bikes. 

They also have shorter chainstays by about 5mm, is rear tire clearance an issue?

The BB drop is pretty deep at 34mm, but that looks like it might be with a rigid fork as the A2C shown on this diagram is short to go with a steep HA at 71.5d.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Fastskiguy said:


> I bought one, haven't ridden it outside yet, I was able to put a SRAM Rival 180mm crank on it with just enough clearance with 34 and 40 tooth rings. The frame looks great and is under 3#'s. It is a fabulous looking frame. The forward left cable stop thing was mounted backwards. I hope I don't die riding it LOL.


How!?!? Im wanting to do this with Sram Red cranks - how did you get chainrings that small to fit on those cranks ??


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

Tiffster said:


> How!?!? Im wanting to do this with Sram Red cranks - how did you get chainrings that small to fit on those cranks ??


 Well, if it's a compact crank then there are lots of choices of 110mm, 5 bolt rings.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Really!? So could i run 32/44 rings ? Does anyone make some that size?


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Tiffster said:


> Really!? So could i run 32/44 rings ? Does anyone make some that size?


I'm pretty sure the smallest you can go on a 110BCD crank is 34t


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

scooter916 said:


> I'm pretty sure the smallest you can go on a 110BCD crank is 34t


 Yes, that's what I've found to. Here are some rings to choose from: http://www.cambriabike.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=471&cat=Mountain+Chainrings


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Matthias could custom make an inner ring easier - but is 34t definetly the smallest ?


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> How!?!? Im wanting to do this with Sram Red cranks - how did you get chainrings that small to fit on those cranks ??


I think you might be able to find a 33 but 34 is pretty much as small as you can go and 40 is as big as I can go with the Rivals, 42 hits the chainstay. So 42X34 it is, I think 42X11 will be big enough and hopefully 34X34 will be small enough most of the time.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

snowdrifter said:


> Has anyone not liked their Pedal Force Frame because of the very short top tubes?


I'm running drop bars so it's a non issue for me. 29" front wheel with a short carbon fork too. But they do seem a bit on the short side.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

mtbyker said:


> My father bought one and built it up as a SS with an eccentric rear hub. Nice looking bike, frame under 3 pounds. I haven't checked out the numbers, but the head tube angle pools a little steep (not a problem for him as his is a 96er). It seems as though he had trouble finding a headset for it as well. Here is a shot of the bike: https://x12.xanga.com/25ff3116d3132232839066/b183691612.jpg


I went with a cane creek zero stack headset, it's the zero stack part that you need.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

[
I am sure there is a cheaper way to get a decent and light carbon fibre MTB frame, as they'r all made in asia, if we can discover the main OEM carbon frame manufacturer we'll be closer to the main WW objectives save weight and money.[/quote]

I'm sorry, but saving money is never a weight weenie goal, unless it is saving weight, and savng money, so you can spend more money to save more wieght:thumbsup: .


----------



## Hologram (May 30, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> They also have shorter chainstays by about 5mm, is rear tire clearance an issue?


Nope.









Speedking 2,1 no problems with RacingRalph 2,25 either.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Flystagg said:


> [
> I am sure there is a cheaper way to get a decent and light carbon fibre MTB frame, as they'r all made in asia, if we can discover the main OEM carbon frame manufacturer we'll be closer to the main WW objectives save weight and money.


I'm sorry, but saving money is never a weight weenie goal, unless it is saving weight, and savng money, so you can spend more money to save more wieght:thumbsup: .[/QUOTE]

Don't tell me you buy the parts where they're more expensive? Or do you have a lot of money to squander around?
If you'd know there is a lightweight high end component being manufactured somewhere for top brands and you could get it directly and for 10 times cheaper you wouldn't?


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

I've had the PF frame, 17", for over 6 months. The frame is excellent. I paid $550 during the GB. It exceeds my high expectations. The ride is noticeably compliant, yet the BB is very stiff side to side. The frame is light at 1240g.
I run mine pretty hard, with a reba 85-100 fork, mostly with a 650b tire up front. For this price, or the ebay price, it is a great deal. The one thing not perfect is the rivet that holds the F der cable stop prevents the seatpost from sliding down much past ~7" into the frame. This limits how far I can slam the post down on super tech sections.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

any news on the Ebay frames? I was looking to replace my old motobecane frame with something lighter as a back-up / light hardtail bike. I was looking at a few of those frames in the 300-500 range


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm sure we could find similar if not the same one on here:

http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search...e&Country=&CatId=0&IndexArea=product_en&ssk=y

Sanming is a popular company that looks to make a bunch.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

With a 110mm BCD, the smallest major brand ring size is 34T. The smallest boutique brand size was the Boone Titanium 33T rings.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

protocol_droid said:


> I'm sure we could find similar if not the same one on here:
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search...e&Country=&CatId=0&IndexArea=product_en&ssk=y
> 
> Sanming is a popular company that looks to make a bunch.


What is up with that place? Can you just buy two pieces for $100USD each or what?


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> What is up with that place? Can you just buy two pieces for $100USD each or what?


You'd have to contact them. Many of those places have minimum orders of 10-50 or so. The least I've seen is 2pcs.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

what about starting a group buy for these frames? $100 a frame is CHEAP dirt for a carbon frame! I could buy half a dozen to sell 

I knew these OEM frames should be much much cheaper from source!


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

If you go to sanming's main website on alibaba, you can see the variants there.

http://carbon-products.en.alibaba.com/

I contacted the person to see what the minimum order and pricing for frames would be. We'll see.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

no minimum orders and no real price breaks either even up to 100 frames. So they run 300USD + 75 shipping for each frame in case anyone is interested. I have the contact.

They do three different carbon looks and finishes for their mtb frames. 

Frame weights are 1250 +/- 40 gms.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

mountogre said:


> I would be very CAREFUL about getting anything out of alibaba, there are a lot of scammers in there from the East. There are still reputable ones there, but the scammers are ruining it.


Certainly...I"m waiting for a US customer list for previous experiences.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

protocol_droid said:


> Certainly...I"m waiting for a US customer list for previous experiences.


From where are you waiting for the customer list?

The Sanming carbon frames are 1360g, what model are you refering to?

What is the UD finishing? They have UD, 3K and 12K finish.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> From where are you waiting for the customer list?
> 
> The Sanming carbon frames are 1360g, what model are you refering to?
> 
> What is the UD finishing? They have UD, 3K and 12K finish.


No, it's from wenzhao shanding. They have the same type finishes as sanming. Not sure about the weight difference.

Just want to see some US references from them for these frames


----------



## firstlast (Jan 29, 2009)

i had a question regarding the front derrlr.... does it hurt the seat post tube if the clamp holding the frnt drllr is on too tight?, should you put something under the clamp like some electrical tape or even a layer of teflon plumbing tape?

just wondering if it would crack or crush the carbon.

--also any more updates on the quality so far on the ebay carbon? 

cheers!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

electrical tape won't stop a FD clamp from cracking a carbon frame, that takes care and mechanical aptitude. Use a torque wrench and only apply enough torque to keep it from moving.


----------



## sindy9001 (Mar 3, 2009)

$100 a frame is cheap.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

sindy9001 said:


> $100 a frame is cheap.


if only it was 100/frame. it's still 375 for a frame shipped.


----------



## RickySilk (Jan 28, 2007)

Back on the ebay frames topic. Anyone else take the chance on it?

I'm finding it difficult to resist.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll be ordering one in a couple weeks probably. I lack for a carbon frame in my collection currently and the store I work at wants to find out how good the frame quality is as they do custom builds and are thinking of importing frames directly and starting their own brand.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> I think you might be able to find a 33 but 34 is pretty much as small as you can go and 40 is as big as I can go with the Rivals, 42 hits the chainstay. So 42X34 it is, I think 42X11 will be big enough and hopefully 34X34 will be small enough most of the time.


I mean....40X34 is what I'm going with LOL, 42 is too big.

Got the bike outside today for a 4 mile ride on the road, seemed to feel just fine. I've been riding my bike friday on vacation for the last week so the bigger wheels felt just crazy! I'll post more sometime in the future.


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

I would be interested!


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

Anyone have one of these frames setup with a 100mm fork? Any pics of completely built up bikes? Thanks.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh, look even Price Point has these frames, and another lighter version.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

I will be interested too if i can get it for around $100.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

You can't get them that cheap... whoever suggested the $100 amount first in this thread needs his balls clamped into a park stand.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> You can't get them that cheap... whoever suggested the $100 amount first in this thread needs his balls clamped into a park stand.


I thought that's what it said on the website?


----------



## stevesbike (Feb 26, 2009)

protocol_droid said:


> Certainly...I"m waiting for a US customer list for previous experiences.


looks to me that at least 2 of pedalforce's offerings (their RS2 and TT2) are on the Sanming product sheet. Is their MTB frame there too (also looks like the price is set according to units - ranging from 250-400).


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> You can't get them that cheap... whoever suggested the $100 amount first in this thread needs his balls clamped into a park stand.


'Theres a couple of overseas distributors offering the deal. :thumbsup:

I think you have to buy around 15 frame though....


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

so are the ones on ebay in fact the same as the pedalforce ones?

and is anyone racing one of these bikes/riding it regularly?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I've had a little chat with a Chinese seller of these types of frames. They are not all made in the same place and they're not all "pedalforce" frames. They do have the same design but the manufacturing and materials might be different. He said they use High modulus fibers which is good, but I shall try to contact him again to find out more details about who produces those fibers and what kind of treatment do they apply to the carbon.

Its Nanjing BINKI Co., Ltd. http://cyclingsources.com anyone knows it?
I have a bunch of technical pdf and pictures he sent me, I'll post later.

just 1 pic for now

Carbon Fiber Frame（MTB): FCB-003 size 16, 18, 20, weight: 1200+30g; 12K weave; USD335.00 with clearcoat or USD350.00 painted


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

ok download all the pics and documents
http://rapidshare.de/files/46290465/Nanjing_BINKI_Co.__Ltd.rar.html


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

sergio_pt said:


> ok download all the pics and documents
> http://rapidshare.de/files/46290465/Nanjing_BINKI_Co.__Ltd.rar.html


Hey, that link is asking for a password! If you have more pics, please post them. Thanks.


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

sergio_pt said:


> I've had a little chat with a Chinese seller of these types of frames. They are not all made in the same place and they're not all "pedalforce" frames. They do have the same design but the manufacturing and materials might be different. He said they use High modulus fibers which is good, but I shall try to contact him again to find out more details about who produces those fibers and what kind of treatment do they apply to the carbon.
> 
> Its Nanjing BINKI Co., Ltd. http://cyclingsources.com anyone knows it?
> I have a bunch of technical pdf and pictures he sent me, I'll post later.
> ...


Do these prices include shipping?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The prices are usually FOB China/Hong Kong so no... freight is extra. As an aside for those wondering on the EMS Airmail worldwide shipping speed... for my $25 USD charge on the Mosso High Modulus carbon-wrapped fork I just got... it shipped March 14th, its in my hands today on the 23rd in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. Also there was no duty/taxes as the seller listed the value at $35US (price of the regular alloy forks) versus the $85USD of the BIN auction listing. Chances are frames from that same seller (the one selling all the mosso products) would be marked lower values also.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

The Pedal Force frames I bought 3 of are 19", and they weigh about 1170g, so they are probably made to some different standard.


----------



## RickySilk (Jan 28, 2007)

I think I was a little drunk last week and I bought one of the ebay carbon frames. Won the auction on a thursday and the frame arrive the following tuesday. Pretty amazing.

1320g for large (20" seat / 24" top tube)

The frame looks good. One of the rear mech stops had a little extra rivet material in it that I had to dremel down to get the ferrule in. The disc tabs seem a little off vertical I filed the face a bit and seems ok now. 

The headtube is real long which I like but only my R7 has a steer tube long enough for it... unless I leave off the top dustcap on the headset. Which I'm considering. I can't find a headset with a shorter stack than what I have. Maybe I'll fabricate my own thin dust shield.

Right now I'm just building it up with whatever spare parts I have around not really doing a WW on it.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

drop some pictures Ricky
who was the ebay seller?


----------



## RickySilk (Jan 28, 2007)

Just finished slappin it together.

I got it from http://myworld.ebay.com/bicycle_999

I'll take a picture tommorrow. It looks just like the one you posted but without the paint.


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

So, any more word on how these frames are holding up to xc racing and trail riding? Do they feel solid? How do they feel on the trail?


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Well I'll tell you about my ride today, although I'm not sure there's much for you to glean from it. But I'm training for the Trans Iowa, have the Trigon fork, have the bike set up as a 69'r, and put road bars and shifters on it. Today I got in 55 miles on the road with slicks (30psi). It felt, LOL, really smooth! Oh yeah, running a long Ti post too. And a cushy saddle. But it felt firm under power, just easy on the body. There were some big expansion joints. 

Anyway....moving right along....


----------



## virtu (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi...

Any more news from eBay Carbon Frames buyers?
I am from Brazil and maybe I will try to get onde of this carbon frames from eBay... but first I´d like to read more about it.

Thanks.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

RickySilk said:


> I can't find a headset with a shorter stack than what I have. Maybe I'll fabricate my own thin dust shield.


the Crank Brothers headsets have a very low stack height


----------



## rondelalune (Apr 8, 2009)

> Just finished slappin it together.
> 
> I got it from http://myworld.ebay.com/bicycle_999
> 
> I'll take a picture tommorrow. It looks just like the one you posted but without the paint.


Hi, i am new here, and i am French.

I ordered a carbon MTB frame from the same ebay seller last week. I need to know what kind of headset fits so i could buy one now and save time. I think i will get the parcel next week and i don't want to wait another week for the headset.

The seller don't reply to my email. The description of the item states that it is an integrated headset, but i think it is more likely a semi-integrated. I just need to be sure.

Anyone can help me please?


----------



## RickySilk (Jan 28, 2007)

rondelalune said:


> I need to know what kind of headset fits so i could buy one now and save time.


I took the FSA headset out of my old Anthem. I believe it's the FSA Orbit Z
http://bikechain.com/page.cfm?PageID=56&action=details&sku=HD4647


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

rondelalune said:


> Hi, i am new here, and i am French.
> 
> I ordered a carbon MTB frame from the same ebay seller last week. I need to know what kind of headset fits so i could buy one now and save time. I think i will get the parcel next week and i don't want to wait another week for the headset.
> 
> ...


I used the Cane Creek ZS6 but the ZS2 will work too

http://www.canecreek.com/zs-6-headset.html

I think any "zero stack" headset will work fine.


----------



## rondelalune (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, thank you, i ordered a woodman axis SICR headset. It is a semi-integrated headset that i need, just like i was thinking. The real integrated headset (with the cups already stuck in the headtube) are used only on road bikes.

I will post a picture of the frame on a scale as soon as possible.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Full Intergrated is used a lot on bmx bikes also, and sometimes on mtb bikes. Original ZeroStack (44mm cups) is pretty much only a mountain bike thing aside from Giant road bikes. ZeroStack mk2 (which is what some have taken to calling the FSA Intellaset headsets) is a strictly road bike thing as they're only used for the columbus tubeset equipped bikes. In my basement right now, I have mountain bikes with zero-stack, mountain bikes with fully intergrated, a road frame with an Intellaset, and two other sizes of Intergrated headsets sitting in my headset box (there being four sizes of bearings for Intergrated is most annoying).


----------



## rondelalune (Apr 8, 2009)

i didn't expect it to be so fast! The parcel was waiting at the post office.

size: 16 inches
weight: 1267g with the v-brake studs and derailleur hanger

Now, i am waiting for a KCNC seatpost and the headset.


----------



## BlackTiger (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm 225#s, 6'0, will this frame hold up on rough trails? haha.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

No reason why it shouldn't, you're less likely to break a light carbon frame than a light alloy frame as a clyde.


----------



## rondelalune (Apr 8, 2009)

I am 139 lbs and 5'7" and it is my first carbon frame. I am afraid to break it, but not because of my weight. I fear the stone hit under the down tube.


----------



## adam90xj (Sep 27, 2005)

I was 200 and 5' 7" and rode a trek fuel 98 carbon for yeah without issue. Carbon is super strong. i'm now 180lbs thanks to plenty of riding last year:thumbsup: 

rondelalune: I usually ride a Med frame in the 17.5" range but I'm probably going to order a 16" because the top tube on the 16" is the same length as the Med frame i'm have now. I have a 31" inseam. Any particular reason you went with the small frame as well? 

Later,
Adam


----------



## rondelalune (Apr 8, 2009)

I have an KTM titanium race size 18" with a 580 mm top tube, i feel very well on it, but it is an old geometry, the seat tube angle is very open, i have to put my saddle completely forward.

It is my first 16" frame, i will try it first with a 90 mm stem, then if it's too short, i'll buy another stem.
I like not putting to much of my weight on the fork, with a little lift on the handlebar i can "fly" other the obstacles: rocks, roots, ruts and mud pools. when i am climbing, i put my ass on the saddle nose and i use the bar-ends.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

anyone think this is real. I've seen a few others
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/105207232/Specialized_S_Works_HT_Carbon_Mountain.html


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

how much???


----------



## rondelalune (Apr 8, 2009)

300 euro with shipping to France. And there was a carbon handlebar and a carbon seatpost with the frame. They are not light and the handlebar is oversize and the seatpost is too short. I am selling both.

I expect to receive the headset and the seatpost clamp this week. I will build the bike with some parts that i have left in my garage. So, it won't be very light. If the frame fits me well, i will replace the heaviest parts gradualy.


----------



## adam90xj (Sep 27, 2005)

rondelalune said:


> 300 euro with shipping to France. And there was a carbon handlebar and a carbon seatpost with the frame. They are not light and the handlebar is oversize and the seatpost is too short. I am selling both.
> 
> I expect to receive the headset and the seatpost clamp this week. I will build the bike with some parts that i have left in my garage. So, it won't be very light. If the frame fits me well, i will replace the heaviest parts gradualy.


i think the previous poster was referring to the spesh carbon Ht w/fork link that has only a ballpark price without many details.

I'm glad i didn't order my frame with the offered seatpost and bars then! I went with the 18" frame as I fitted a couple small frames that felt too cramped..... so hopefully the Med is a good compromise!

Good luck with the build :thumbsup:

Later,
Adam


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

JoshS said:


> anyone think this is real. I've seen a few others
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/105207232/Specialized_S_Works_HT_Carbon_Mountain.html


Just a few frames that fell off the loading dock of the company that makes the frames for Specialized, or the employees doing an extra shift and producing a bit of surplus product for their own profit perhaps?

One of the downsides of sending production offshore where intellectual property has no meaning. Someone likely noticed the big price gap between the manufacturer's cost price and the resale price in North America and decided to keep a bit of that big margin for themselves by running a few hundred extra frames.

Or they're the frames that had blemishes or defects that Specialized wouldn't accept and rather than destroy the frames, the manufacturer decided to sell them directly and make some money back.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> Just a few frames that fell off the loading dock of the company that makes the frames for Specialized, or the employees doing an extra shift and producing a bit of surplus product for their own profit perhaps?
> 
> One of the downsides of sending production offshore where intellectual property has no meaning. Someone likely noticed the big price gap between the manufacturer's cost price and the resale price in North America and decided to keep a bit of that big margin for themselves by running a few hundred extra frames.
> 
> Or they're the frames that had blemishes or defects that Specialized wouldn't accept and rather than destroy the frames, the manufacturer decided to sell them directly and make some money back.


that is what i figured, it says they are in indonesia and i know the frames are made in taiwan, which is close, but i am not sure if it constitutes as the same thing, is something like this just a scam or legit as a extra or appearance reject


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Gotta love the guy's name "Mr.Wahyu Sparepart" 

They're only available in 17" so it could be there are just a few surplus frames or blemish frames.


----------



## Mattypo1 (Feb 16, 2008)

they sell those exact same frames on price point for just a little more dough.


----------



## sean916 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys been folowing closely... any build photos? Any more ride reviews? I guess no news is good news?
Thanks


----------



## p_shep (Jan 12, 2005)

Those frames really couldn't scream "I'M CARBON FIBER!" any louder could they?


----------



## sean916 (Dec 28, 2007)

*I'm Carbon Fiber Dammit*



p_shep said:


> Those frames really couldn't scream "I'M CARBON FIBER!" any louder could they?


I know huh? Already thinking about options to difuse the look, maybe some Santa Cruz Stickers from my blur LOL


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

p_shep said:


> Those frames really couldn't scream "I'M CARBON FIBER!" any louder could they?


The 12k weave looks like carbon plaid


----------



## sean916 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Scotch Plaid FIber*



Bender said:


> The 12k weave looks like carbon plaid


I have a Fuji Carbon Road bike that is the 12k weave and what fuji did was paint the majority of the frame black so the carbon is only visible on certain sections, looks pretty cool IMO


----------



## rondelalune (Apr 8, 2009)

the flash of the camera makes the carbon weaves more visible, it looks darker in fact.
I am still waiting for the headset and the seatpost collar. Today, I bought an old xtr front derailleur from ebay, because the one i already have is a 2 years old and heavy XT.

I will build the bike with: SD7 V-brakes, 2003 Sid team Fork, DT swiss wheels (Hugi240 and 4.1 rims) and a race face turbine crankset with titanium square taper BB.


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

RickySilk said:


> Just finished slappin it together.
> 
> I got it from http://myworld.ebay.com/bicycle_999
> 
> I'll take a picture tommorrow. It looks just like the one you posted but without the paint.


Those MTB frames are very tempting at only $370 shipped.


----------



## rondelalune (Apr 8, 2009)

I just finished the assembly.
I had to take the fork from my other bike because the steerer tube was too short on my sid team. 200 mm is the minimum required.
The weight is around 9.3 Kg.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

rondelalune said:


> I just finished the assembly.
> I had to take the fork from my other bike because the steerer tube was too short on my sid team. 200 mm is the minimum required.
> The weight is around 9.3 Kg.


Acid Green Sid FTW !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## selalu (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi guys just bought one of these frames, should be arriving soon. Just wondering should i use a normal front clamp fd or an e type? Would the normal clamp slip/chip the frame?


----------



## rondelalune (Apr 8, 2009)

i put a XTR FD-M901 on mine. It's a top pull and down swing (TP/DS), 34,9 mm collar, that weight 121g.
You can't put an e-type on that frame.
The carbon is strong enough, don't worry.

So, i switch the XT front derailleur for an XTR, and i mounted a racing ralph 2.25 tyre with latex on the front wheel, instead of the 2.4 mountain King and the simple inner tube.

Now the bike is 9.1 Kg.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

RickySilk said:


> I think I was a little drunk last week and I bought one of the ebay carbon frames. Won the auction on a thursday and the frame arrive the following tuesday. Pretty amazing.
> 
> 1320g for large (20" seat / 24" top tube)
> 
> ...


Sorry to dig this up. But I have a question. That seller lists the 20" frame to have a TT of 600mm. You said that it was 24", which is like 610mm.

Is 24" the effective top tube you measured on yours? 600 is too short for me, but 610 is workable.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## RickySilk (Jan 28, 2007)

briscoelab said:


> Sorry to dig this up. But I have a question. That seller lists the 20" frame to have a TT of 600mm. You said that it was 24", which is like 610mm.
> 
> Is 24" the effective top tube you measured on yours? 600 is too short for me, but 610 is workable.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


600 effective and about 585 actual.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Gotcha. I think I'm gonna try one that size and see how it goes. I'm sure I can always sell it if it doesn't work out. 

I'm 6' 1.5" and have a long torso/short legs. I normally run top tube lengths in the 610- 620mm range, with a 105-110mm stem, no setback post (given a 73* STA). 

So, I can either get a 120mm stem for it, or run a slight setback (thomson) with a 110mm. Either way I've got some options. Not sure which I'll try first though. 

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## speedracered (May 20, 2009)

rondelalune said:


> I just finished the assembly.
> I had to take the fork from my other bike because the steerer tube was too short on my sid team. 200 mm is the minimum required.
> The weight is around 9.3 Kg.


Could you list ur parts and sized for all the components, Im thinking of building one up, but am unsure of what is needed... Thanks


----------



## desmodronic13 (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is mine, hope you like it:

















9.106gr

Frame- Carbon
Fork - Rock Shox Sid Race 100 + Poplock
Cassete - Shimano XTR M960 11-34
Chain - KMC X9 SL Chain Silver 9 Speed 
Fron Deraileur - Shimano XT
Rear Deraileur - Sram X.9
Shifters - Sram X.0 Grip Shift
Pedals - Crank Brothers Smarty
CrankSet - KCNC Bearbone XC1 42-29
Stem - KCNC Team Issue
Headset - KCNC Kudos-Q1
Spacers - Massi Carbon
HandleBar - KCNC SC Bone Recto
Grips - Ritchey WCS Truegrip
Skewers - KCNC Quick Release Titanium
SeatPost Clamp - KCNC - Quick Release Titanium
SeatPost - KCNC Ti Pro Lite
Tyres - Kenda Small Block 8 26x1.95 + NoTubes
Front Wheel - A2Z + Sapim + ZTR Olympic
Rear Wheel - A2Z + Sapim + ZTR Olympic
Sadle - Specialized Phenom SL 
Brakes - Hygia Elite 160


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice build at a bargain price with a light weight to boot, well done.

I'm thinking about building myself one of this frame?

how's the ride?


----------



## desmodronic13 (Nov 29, 2008)

At this moment runs great... nothing bad to declare!


----------



## PAULNEWVELL (Oct 29, 2008)

Alibaba.com .......
Every single thing I've tried to buy is fake,or just fraud , steer clear !!!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

desmodronic13 said:


> Here is mine, hope you like it:


Why does it say Giant on it? :skep:


----------



## desmodronic13 (Nov 29, 2008)

Because I placed the Stickers on it... amazing, isn't it???


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Why does it say Giant on it? :skep:


To detract from the fact its an ebay frame and make people think its "giant".....Not to sure that Giant is better than ebay frame anyway


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

If you're going the fiction route for branding, I'd have gone with McLaren.


----------



## badhbtz (Jun 3, 2009)

OK so I just bought this frame and it arriveed. really nice. I ordered a CANE CREEK S-3 HEADSET Black, 1 1/8", Threadless from Jenson but I think its the wrong one. Seems sloppy like its undersized. I need to look into a zero head clearance one I guess.  I can say that it is super light and I am excited to take her out for a ride.


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

I think the quality on Taiwanese frames is far better than their Chinese counterparts.


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Oh, look even Price Point has these frames, and another lighter version.


Any idea which factory in Taiwan makes that OEM?


----------



## spyglass (Mar 2, 2009)

jw8725 said:


> Any idea which factory in Taiwan makes that OEM?


Hasa


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

spyglass said:


> Hasa


any contact details mate?:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spyglass (Mar 2, 2009)

jw8725 said:


> any contact details mate?:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


http://www.hasabike.com.tw/m.htm. That's all I know.


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

spyglass said:


> https://www.hasabike.com.tw/m.htm. That's all I know.


Dude are you sure Hasa make the Sette Phantom? Theirs does look a lot different:


----------



## spyglass (Mar 2, 2009)

jw8725 said:


> Dude are you sure Hasa make the Sette Phantom? Theirs does look a lot different:


They have so many series, that one you posted is the same as Sette Impulse or something. Yes Hasa makes them. I am not sure which was phantom.


----------



## spyglass (Mar 2, 2009)

jw8725 said:


> Dude are you sure Hasa make the Sette Phantom? Theirs does look a lot different:


This one is easier to recognize without the imprints.
https://cgi.ebay.com/Hasa-Full-Carb...temQQimsxq20090607?IMSfp=TL090607215002r26044


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

spyglass said:


> This one is easier to recognize without the imprints.
> https://cgi.ebay.com/Hasa-Full-Carb...temQQimsxq20090607?IMSfp=TL090607215002r26044











*Hasa Full Carbon MTB/Mountain bike Carbon Frame-1245g*









*Sette Impulse Carbon Mountain Frame.........1320g/2.91 lbs (Medium Size Avg.)*
Yupper, looks like HASA makes the Sette Impulse and most likely the PHANTOM..​Sette Phantom Carbon Mountain Frame...1100g/2.4 lbs (Medium Size Avg.)
*Weight of my 17" > 2.452 pounds (1112 grams)*


























































































IMHO, the PHANTOM has been money well spent









~Jake*.........................*







​


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

Jake et al,

I've just had an email from HASA bike:

*"That's not made by us."*

hmm cover up perhaps? Clearly the impulse frames look identical.

Still no joy here at getting the Phantom to England


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Gonna necro this as I built one up as well. Haven't ridden it much, so no review yet.


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

Is that a recent purchase? I'd like to find one with V brake mounts like you've got. Tough to find these days.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I picked up the frame on sale on ebay. Described as fm003. lucky find at $240 shipped. It's an older one with v-mounts, external cable routing (which most don't want); thats why I think i go it cheap. I'd keep my eyes on ebay, although I dont' see one with v-brakes mounts. I'll pm you the seller's name in case you want to contact.

carbon in Bicycle Frames | eBay


----------

